
Babylonian Tablet Proves Pythagoras Did Not Invent Pythagorian Theorem - nyc111
https://youtu.be/2lfZsgVvEnE
======
gus_massa
I think that it's not new that the "Pythagoras Theorem" was not discovered by
Pythagoras
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pythagorean_theorem#History](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pythagorean_theorem#History)

The interesting part of this work is that they could interpret this table
after a long time, and they discovered it is a "trigonometrical table". It's
more a list of Pythagorean triplets (i.e. solution), ordered by angle. It's
not a table of the sin and cos for each angle.

Also, the claim that base 60 makes it more precise than base 10 is an
exaggeration.

